# best african cichlid for beginners?



## Fishhippiegirl (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello,
I am learning about cichlids, but not new to the fish hobbie. I decided two years ago to start a cichlid tank, a 55 gallon. I have tons of rock, texas holy rock and hiding places. I bought young cichlids from the assorted cichlid tank at a petstore because they were cheaper and since I was beginning I didn't feel comfortable paying for the more expensive haps and peacocks. I bought 20. Two years later they grew up. I did get a few babies but then it all went bad. I got a very aggressive male that I called mr naughty. He murdered all but 3 fish in the tank. I removed mr naughty this morning. I also added 5 young yellow labs. So now I have 2 males (powdered blue and a black that for the most part are pretty docile) 1 red zebra female and 5 young yellows that I can't tell are male or female. And one tiny baby, that I called nemo (cause mr naughty murdered his parents). So far it seems okay. I know I have made some mistakes....so tell me how to do better so I can have a happy mbuna tank? I can't seem to find anyone to help me with this cichlid thing and it all seems so confusing. It sounds like a bad night time soap opera....LOL
Fishhippiegirl


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd keep the labs and remove the zebra and the black unknown fish. I'd add 4 females for the powder blue fish (Metriaclima callainos? Socolofi?).

Then I'd add 1m:4f Iodotropheus sprengerae (rusties).


----------



## Fishhippiegirl (Feb 17, 2015)

Thankyou! I wrote down the names so I can order the rusties and metraclima callainos. I googled the rusties and they look nice 
Fishhippiegirl


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Fishhippiegirl said:


> Thankyou! I wrote down the names so I can order the rusties and metraclima callainos. I googled the rusties and they look nice
> Fishhippiegirl


Looks like you have gotten good advice (of course), good luck! Where are you in Ky? I have several juvy yellow-labs a few Rusty juvies and a few Cyno Hara babies, that I could give you  All top quality

..also, for a rather small state, I definitely notice there are a lot of Kentucky folks that use this forum. That's the BBN for you,..we are everywhere!


----------



## Fishhippiegirl (Feb 17, 2015)

I live in snowy Frankfort  Yes, I would be interested in the juvies! You have a really nice tank on your youtube channel. I have a youtube channel, but since I am new to the forum I am still trying to learn how to load things on.


----------



## Fishhippiegirl (Feb 17, 2015)

whoops, sorry Kevin I was looking at the you tube videos on the home page. Those are some pretty cool cichlid tanks


----------



## verfnew (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm in Australia and I run in my community tank at the moment Electric yellows 3, Crabro 3, Rusty Cichlids 3 & Hongi 4. I have Electric Blues in a tank growing as are to small to put in the main tank yet.
Am going to add Cobalt Blues, Red Zebs and Pindanis. Am adding fish slowly.
The Rustys have a good rep but the male was the most aggressive until I added the Hongi, which are my favorite so far. they are not very aggro and a beutiful colour. The Pindani have a good rep also for aggro and you can also get a Albino mutation.
I will have to see how the Cobalts and Red Zebs go as they can be a bit aggro.
My tank is 55 Gal.
Vern


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Fishhippiegirl said:


> whoops, sorry Kevin I was looking at the you tube videos on the home page. Those are some pretty cool cichlid tanks


HAha,..no, I have 3 nice Mbuna tanks going but nothing quite like those yet. Frankfort wow,..I am in Lexington and several of our employees live in Frankfort,..and actually most of them made it in to work this morning! Crazy how much snow we are getting here..as you know 

A yellow-lab, Rusty, Cynotilapia Hara combo would make a great 55g setup,..and would be really low aggression etc.
and easy for a beginner. What type of filtration, substrate, heater and all of that good stuff are you using?


----------

